# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  فقط تست کنــکور آیـــــــــــا؟!

## مریم11

سلام به همه 
 میخواستم بدونم اگه من فقط فقط تستها ی کنکور رو تا زمان باقیمانده بزنم آیا موفق میشوم؟
حدود چند درصد میشه اختصاصی های 94 رو زد اگه تسلط روزی 15سال کنکور اخیر داشته باشم؟
خواهش میکنم ج بدید....
من ریاضی ام :Yahoo (113):

----------


## مریم11

help plz

----------


## darkman

توی سه هفته که نمیشه  15 سال کنکور کامل تموم کرد برا عمومیا 92 و 93 بسه خودش در مجموع 12تا دفترچه میشه اختصاصی هم از 88 به بعد رو عمیق کارکن

----------


## Saeed735

بله الان باید فقط تست کنکور کار کنی.... نمیتونم بم چند در صدسوالات خیلی بهم مشابهت دارن حتما موفق میشی

----------


## مریم11

> توی سه هفته که نمیشه  15 سال کنکور کامل تموم کرد برا عمومیا 92 و 93 بسه خودش در مجموع 12تا دفترچه میشه اختصاصی هم از 88 به بعد رو عمیق کارکن


من واقعا تا حالا اصلا نزدم تستهای سراسری رو.اگه بزنم اینایی که شما میگی و تسلط داشته باشم ریاضی فیزیکو حدود چند میتونم بزنم؟

----------


## Parloo

*
اگه چیزی نخوندی تست زدن فایده نداره !

تا آموزش نبینی نمیتونی تست بزنی !

تو هر کدوم از درس ها به اندازه چندتا تست ، مطلب نسبتا آسون انتخاب کن ، 
اول یه مقدار بخون ، بعد فقط تست سراسری 90 تا 93 رو کار کن !
*
===

هرگونه استرس و اظطراب هم از خودتون دور کنین ، یا میشه یا نمیشه !


 :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## مریم11

> *
> اگه چیزی نخوندی تست زدن فایده نداره !
> 
> تا آموزش نبینی نمیتونی تست بزنی !
> 
> تو هر کدوم از درس ها به اندازه چندتا تست ، مطلب نسبتا آسون انتخاب کن ، 
> اول یه مقدار بخون ، بعد فقط تست سراسری 90 تا 93 رو کار کن !
> *
> ===
> ...



البته من خوندم!
فقط خیلی یادم میره چون زیاد دوره نمیکنم.و دوره کردن واسم خسته کنندس! واسه همین گفتم که شاید خوبه که بجای دوره تستای سراسری بزنم و دیگه دوره هم نکنم؟

----------


## Parloo

> البته من خوندم!
> فقط خیلی یادم میره چون زیاد دوره نمیکنم.و دوره کردن واسم خسته کنندس! واسه همین گفتم که شاید خوبه که بجای دوره تستای سراسری بزنم و دیگه دوره هم نکنم؟



*خب پس ؛ خیلیم خوب !

اگه قبلا خوندین بهترین کار همون تست زدنه !

دوره با تست خیلی بهتره تا خوندن دوباره


*

----------


## darkman

> من واقعا تا حالا اصلا نزدم تستهای سراسری رو.اگه بزنم اینایی که شما میگی و تسلط داشته باشم ریاضی فیزیکو حدود چند میتونم بزنم؟


راستش نمیشه جواب دقیق داد ولی اگه جاهای زود بازده و پرتست ریاضی فیزیکو خوب بخونی میشه تا 50هم رسید

----------


## afshar

سلام 
 مسلما" اولویت با تست های کنکور های داخل و خارج 88 تا 93 هست و اگر کسی اینها کارد آزمو های سنجش و گزینه دو جامع امسال و سال قبل تهیه کنه و کار کنه

----------


## MAHSA

> سلام 
>  مسلما" اولویت با تست های کنکور های داخل و خارج 88 تا 93 هست و اگر کسی اینها کارد آزمو های سنجش و گزینه دو جامع امسال و سال قبل تهیه کنه و کار کنه


چرا قلمچی رو نگفتین؟ینی جامعاش خوب نی؟؟؟/

----------


## quietboy

یکی از دوستان من چندسال قبل فقط فقط با تسلط بر تستا کنکور 400 شد
نمیدونم الانم ممکنه

----------


## f68

> یکی از دوستان من *چندسال* قبل فقط فقط با تسلط بر تستا کنکور 400 شد
> نمیدونم الانم ممکنه


خب چند سال قبل میگیا نه 93 نه 94  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mohammad_74

*دیگه تست های کنکور داره هر سال سبکشون تازه میشه 
فقط تست کنکور کار ساز نیست
هرچن که تست های کنکور مهم ترین هان*

----------

